# High Humidity in Early Incubation



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

I have been going off of my incubators hydrometer keeping it at 55%. I bought a new one today and I've been keeping it at about 65% or maybe higher at times. It's been 8 days and all 42 eggs look to be developing, some more than others, but will high humidity hurt them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can if left up that high for the entire time. 55% is higher than I like to see, I kept mine in the 45% area.

What did you buy?


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

It's an incutherm plus. I now have it at 30% after doing a lot of online reading. Will this get the air cell to the correct size in the next two weeks


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

I love in south Texas right off of the bay so it's very humid here. In order to get the humidity down I am having to run a dehumidifier 24/7


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

While a reliable hygrometer is a good tool. Other than candling, weighing the eggs is the best way to determine if the humidity has been proper. An egg should lose 0.65% in weight each day during incubation or 13% for the duration. Some eggs are more porous than others and egg size makes a difference as well.


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

My next hatch I will for sure weigh them!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to suggest that you check for accuracy. I did some digging and found that they are not correct about 15% of the time. Follow what this person did to see if the humidity is reading correctly:

I used this in my incubator for 4 days before I learned that the hygrometer reading were significantly off. I tested it in a sealed plastic bag with the salt water method which should yield a 75% humidity reading. After 12 hours mine only read 59%, a 16% difference. And of course there is no calibration feature on this product. Working now on return/refund/replacement before I rate IncubatorWarehouse as a seller. I just hope I haven't drowned my chicks already!

It has become quite frustrating having to depend so completely on the instruments accuracy for a successful hatch just to find they were so completely off. Its one of the reasons I suggest never skimping on what you use for temp and humidity instruments.

During the Summer I put my styro bator in my coop. Didn't add water, set the temp and just let 'em rip. When it came close to hatch time, I added water to up the humidity. Proved to be much more successful than having the bator in my climate controlled home. My roll-x stayed in the house just because it didn't react so much to the AC and dryer air.


----------



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

There are several APPS you can get for your phone. I put my digital thermometer by phone then put phone in Bator to check.


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

Not from iPhone


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would not suggest relying on your phone to be down to the degree accurate. I've got the pulse rate monitor on mine, it can be off by ten beats per minute. 

You can not go cheap if you want successful hatches. You need to have reliable instruments to measure temp and humidity.


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

Well I had a 95% hatch rate and I messed up big time with my first hatch so I'm happy


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree with robin, while my first few batches were no the greatest... I found out it was more then likely due to the altitude. I have worked out ways to defeat these problems, but if you can not measure the environmental conditions your basically shooting in the dark and hoping for the best. 
When I bred lizards, I always relied on the top end flukers for my needs... they tend to be good, yet affordable, it is only now as I play with bird genetics that I wish I had something a bit more instant and accurate. I am currently looking to find out whats best on the digital level.. once I find something I like I will let you guys know


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> I agree with robin, while my first few batches were no the greatest... I found out it was more then likely due to the altitude. I have worked out ways to defeat these problems, but if you can not measure the environmental conditions your basically shooting in the dark and hoping for the best.
> When I bred lizards, I always relied on the top end flukers for my needs... they tend to be good, yet affordable, it is only now as I play with bird genetics that I wish I had something a bit more instant and accurate. I am currently looking to find out whats best on the digital level.. once I find something I like I will let you guys know


My Flukers is digital, reads both temp and humidity.


----------



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

I've tested my phone apps Weather Station, & Temperature & Humdity to my Home LaCrosse Weather Station ( not a cheapo- wind speed, wind chill, temp, humidity, rain fall ect) & the digital I use in my Bator. They are all within couple tenths of accuracy if not right on. My last year hatch resulted in 75% live hatch.


----------

